# A classic of JJ at the USA Banquet....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*Am I having fun yet?!?!?!?!?!* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure I'd have been looking at the camera...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like "the cat that swallowed the canary".


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06/10/2008 8:22 AM
I'm not sure I'd have been looking at the camera... " border=0>





There's a camera ??? 

and JJ ???


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Since JJ _IS_ looking at the camera, I guess he _IS_ as old as he looks! hehehe


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Bah-dum BUMP (Cymbal Crash)...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm worried about JJ. Was he thinking about that train he left running? Or maybe she was just trying to see what he had under his hat...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You guys are just Jealous of the fact that at my age I can still attract pretty women./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif 

That was a woaman wasn't it/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are just Jealous of the fact that at my age I can still attract pretty women.
In the John Wayne movie, "Rio Lobo," he was perceived as being "harmless."


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

You have to ask????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon Stan, you have to put up the frisking shot.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably better not, Paul...... Shad runs a "Family" forum.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

True, this is a "family friendly" environment... 

But you certainly could E-mail us copies..


----------

